
Nintendo Shares Fall After ‘Super Mario Run’ Disappoints - croon
http://www.wsj.com/articles/nintendo-shares-fall-after-super-mario-run-disappoints-1482142448
======
croon
It saddens me that todays mobile gamers get confused and angered by the 30
year old payment model of shareware + single payment full game, to the point
that their bad reviews and decrease in sales leads to an 11% decrease in stock
value.

I really liked their direction on their payment model.

Is this the market today? Or was it merely Nintendo's fault for not
communicating with their audience on the payment model, leaving consumers to
expect something else?

~~~
dolguldur
Yes, it also saddens me.

The majority of young customers was spoiled by Apple's bad decision to not
offer trial versions in the AppStore, as was established practice since
decades.

